
From MailChimp to Sendy: how I saved 600$ a year - kiyanwang
https://ma.ttias.be/mailchimp-sendy-saved-600-year/
======
shakna
I can't help but think the current subscriber load would still have a chance
at fitting in Mailgun's free plan, or their 50c tire, which supports up to
500,000 emails a month.

On the other hand, controlling more of your architecture can definitely be a
bonus.

[0] [https://www.mailgun.com/pricing](https://www.mailgun.com/pricing)

------
rak00n
You should start a company as a competition to MailChimp.

